# Beginners questions



## runner

Hi,

I am making progress with my running  (up to 5 mins running, then walking 2-3  for 24 mins or so) and hope to steadily progress to 5K.  Was going to leave it there, but have just downloaded 10k training programme!  Seem to have got the food/dosing ratio OK for running now.

Anyway, can anyone tell me how you work out your heart rate calculations as I can't find where i first saw them.

Also, when would you replace your trainers - obvious signs of wear or when you might feel a twang somewhere?

Any other tips that would help with progress?


----------



## mikep1979

runner said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am making progress with my running  (up to 5 mins running, then walking 2-3  for 24 mins or so) and hope to steadily progress to 5K.  Was going to leave it there, but have just downloaded 10k training programme!  Seem to have got the food/dosing ratio OK for running now.
> 
> Anyway, can anyone tell me how you work out your heart rate calculations as I can't find where i first saw them.
> 
> Also, when would you replace your trainers - obvious signs of wear or when you might feel a twang somewhere?
> 
> Any other tips that would help with progress?



how do you mean heart rate ratios??? to work out your max heart rate it is 220 minus your age that gives you your theoretical max heart rate.

as for trainers i go on the first sign of wear. it is best to pre empt it.


----------



## runner

mikep1979 said:


> how do you mean heart rate ratios??? to work out your max heart rate it is 220 minus your age that gives you your theoretical max heart rate.
> 
> as for trainers i go on the first sign of wear. it is best to pre empt it.



Cheers, that's what I was looking for.  I've got a piece of paper where I've printed out:

Heart rate calculations
Step 1 - calculate your maximum heart rate (MHR)
Enter your age:   Your MHR = 	
Step 2 - calculate your target heart rate (Karvonen formula)
Your MHR (from step 1): 
Your resting heart rate: 		
Your desired % intensity: 	
Your target heart rate = 	

Couldn't remember where I got it from and was confused about the first bit, which you've just explained - thanks!


----------



## runner

Oh! Just found this on a search for Karvonen formula:

http://exercise.about.com/od/healthinjuries/g/maxheartrate.htm


----------



## mikep1979

lol always happy to help hehehehehe


----------



## rossi_mac

MHR!!! Sounds dangerous!

So what would you use the heart rate calc to do? Is it to assess your fitness? How?
I thought the quicker you get your breathe back is a good sign.


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> MHR!!! Sounds dangerous!
> 
> So what would you use the heart rate calc to do? Is it to assess your fitness? How?
> I thought the quicker you get your breathe back is a good sign.



The key thing is your resting heart rate. You can't change your maximum, but as you get fitter, your resting heart rate will get lower. So, let's say you start with MHR of 180 and RHR of 80 - that means that with just twice the effort of doing nothing you'll have almost reached your max (only sprinters should reach their max!). However, if you get fitter and lower your RHR to 50, then twice that is nowhere near your MHR, so it feels a lot more comfortable - you can now put in three times the effort before you reach the max!


----------



## rossi_mac

that makes sense, cheers northerner.

So why would you need to know you MHR? just to have all the figures, or to make you stop working out when getting close to it?


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> that makes sense, cheers northerner.
> 
> So why would you need to know you MHR? just to have all the figures, or to make you stop working out when getting close to it?



Some people do train to specific percentages of their MHR - I just run to what feels OK, sometimes gentle, sometimes hard! Ranulph Fiennes, because of his heart condition, is at extreme risk if his heart rate goes above 140 bpm, I believe. When I was first diagnosed I couldn't run very far because I was on beta-blockers - these pills stop your heart from going above 100 bpm, and if you can't do that then you can't pump the oxygen round the body fast enough so you get fatigue. Struck me as stupid at the time - being encouraged to get fit again, but stopping me from doing it!


----------



## rossi_mac

another excellent explanation cheers


----------



## mikep1979

lol my resting rate is at about the 60 mark and max is 191 so i can do 3 times and a little more which i hope will be helpfull on the ironman hehehehehehe


----------



## Northerner

mikep1979 said:


> lol my resting rate is at about the 60 mark and max is 191 so i can do 3 times and a little more which i hope will be helpfull on the ironman hehehehehehe



My resting is 45 now, although went up to the 70's in the past year recovering - but my max is well below yours Mike!


----------



## runner

Whoaoo, my head hurts!  Think I'll have to read it again to get a handle on it.  Thanks for the explanantion.  I was just concerned not to overdo it!  Am I overworrying?


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Whoaoo, my head hurts!  Think I'll have to read it again to get a handle on it.  Thanks for the explanantion.  I was just concerned not to overdo it!  Am I overworrying?



Children just run about and don't worry about it. Eventually, if their parents are lucky, they get tired. Adults need to think about everything - but they don't really! Just do what is comfortable, but don't be afraid to push yourself. Obviously, with the diabetes, you need to make sure you are prepared, but otherwise make the most of things.


----------



## runner

Yes I am overworrying then! I notice you are very tactful and diplomatic at times Northerner - thanks for the reassurance!


----------



## mikep1979

i did have my resting down to about 30 at one point but found i was doing WAY to much training (max was at 200) lol so i dont mind it being where it is but could probably do with it being a tad lower lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Northerner said:


> My resting is 45 now, although went up to the 70's in the past year recovering - but my max is well below yours Mike!



Wow .. uber fit then Northerner , I think my resting is about 80 lol .... I'm so

unfit , after exercise I dont dare check I might give myself a heart attack.


----------



## runner

Just used other half's BP monitor and it says my pulse is 67 (even after 2 mugs of coffee) - not bad eh!

I vaguely remember from aerobics classess many years ago that the instructor used to say resting pulse should be about 60, but some of yours are much lower - is there a lower limit?


----------



## insulinaddict09

runner said:


> Just used other half's BP monitor and it says my pulse is 67 (even after 2 mugs of coffee) - not bad eh!
> 
> I vaguely remember from aerobics classess many years ago that the instructor used to say resting pulse should be about 60, but some of yours are much lower - is there a lower limit?



not sure but the lower the resting level is the fitter you are .. mine should be improving now as i do 2 hours of aerobics everyday now.  i might get it checked out of interest ...


----------



## mikep1979

as long as its not zero your ok hehehehehehe

im not to sure wht the lowest safe limit is as i dont like to get it way to low.


----------



## runner

Ha ha!  Just curious - don't expect I'll get too low!


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Just used other half's BP monitor and it says my pulse is 67 (even after 2 mugs of coffee) - not bad eh!
> 
> I vaguely remember from aerobics classess many years ago that the instructor used to say resting pulse should be about 60, but some of yours are much lower - is there a lower limit?



I was surprised at Mike's 30, normally super-fit people will get down to 35-40, but it does vary a lot amongst individuals. Some people never go below 70, however fit they are. I've heard that some people can slow their heart rate right down - people like free-divers, or those 'human statue' mime artists. 

Mine has always been relatively low - I remember years ago when having tests at a new doctors, they were amazed at how low mine was! I learned a lot about my heart when in hospital last year - I know what troponin is, what levels are acceptable, and I can understand an ECG readout! I have a heart murmur too, and had an echo cardiogram in hospital with a load of student doctors watching it so they could learn how to recognise it!


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> I know what trpoponin is, what levels are acceptable, and I can understand an ECG readout! I have a heart murmur too, and had an echo cardiogram in hospital with a load of student doctors watching it so they could learn how to recognise it!



Oo-er, the works then!  Haven't got a clue about trpoponin... or echo cardiograms....  From your posts, looks like you're fighting fit now tho'.


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Oo-er, the works then!  Haven't got a clue about trpoponin... or echo cardiograms....  From your posts, looks like you're fighting fit now tho'.



Troponin is an enzyme produced when the heart muscle is 'distressed'. Normal levels are 0.6, mine went to 1.9 hence they thought I'd had a heart attack. One of the nurses explained all this to me - he said a full-on heart attack would produce levels of over 100, so that really put my mind at ease - why the doctors couldn't have told me that, I don't know, I think they assume all patients are stupid and wouldn't understand but it's pretty simple! An ECG is when they stick all those wires on your chest and shows the electrical activity of different parts of the heart, whereas an echo-cardiogram is similar to the kind of scans they do with pregnant women, where they put a gel on your chest and then run a microphone/camera device over it to produce the sounds and pictures of your heart beating. 

Something that struck me as funny (if you see what I mean!) was when I was in the cardiac care unit. All the patients on that ward had supposedly dodgy hearts. The old guy opposite me had a condition where his heart would just slow right down and then stop (he was later fitted with a pacemaker). When this happened all hell was let loose - alarms, flashing lights, crowds of people dashing round flinging curtains and machines about, barking orders! Guaranteed to scare you half to death!!!!

As it turned out, I had something called myocarditis, which is an inflammation of the heart caused by the virus that also scuppered my pancreas. Many people get myocarditis without knowing because they don't happen to be in a hospital at the time!

p.s. sorry for rambling on, but it helps me remember what went on!


----------



## mikep1979

oooo errr missus dont think i want to be on a cardiac unit!!!!! lol

yeah it was a tad low at 30 my resting rate, but i was in the army and super fit lol not like now!!!!!! wouldnt mind getting down to 40ish and then id be happy lol.


----------



## runner

Phew! Hope I never have to undergo that kind of experience.

Not sure if you will Mike, after all, you do need to take _age_ into account. LOL


----------



## katie

my resting pulse at the mo is 65. is that good? bad? am i dead? Ive had 3 coffees lol

Last time I went to the doctors I had slightly high blood pressure  which is worse than having high blood sugars  i was really stressed though so hopefully it's fine again now.


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> my resting pulse at the mo is 65. is that good? bad? am i dead? Ive had 3 coffees lol
> 
> Last time I went to the doctors I had slightly high blood pressure  which is worse than having high blood sugars  i was really stressed though so hopefully it's fine again now.



65 is very healthy katie! it would probably be a bit lower if not for the coffee! Your BP was probably 'white coat syndrome' from the stress of being tested - it always happens to me and they normally have to take it tow or three times, but it does come down as I relax.


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> 65 is very healthy katie! it would probably be a bit lower if not for the coffee! Your BP was probably 'white coat syndrome' from the stress of being tested - it always happens to me and they normally have to take it tow or three times, but it does come down as I relax.



Oh that's good 

Yeah they always say it's not quite perfect but it's probably to do with going to the doctors. but this time the diabetes doctor (haha) was like "it's a little higher than i would expect for your age etc" and I also went to my GP within about 2 weeks of seeing her and he saidthe same thing, so was a bit worried it may have actually ben a bit high.  I had done no exercise for months and was stressed! eek.  If it was high then im sure it's fine now, i will ask next time i go


----------



## runner

katie said:


> Oh that's good
> 
> Yeah they always say it's not quite perfect but it's probably to do with going to the doctors. but this time the diabetes doctor (haha) was like "it's a little higher than i would expect for your age etc" and I also went to my GP within about 2 weeks of seeing her and he saidthe same thing, so was a bit worried it may have actually ben a bit high.  I had done no exercise for months and was stressed! eek.  If it was high then im sure it's fine now, i will ask next time i go



I'm sure the excercise will help and also that stress really does affect it - my BP has been up and its usually good.


----------

